# Java - per Java einen Ordner löschen



## Developer_X (27. Jun 2009)

Hi, eine frage:
wie kann ich mit java durch ein File
einen ordner löschen?

mit:

```
File f = new File("C:/ZumLöschen");
f.mkdir();
```
erstellt man ja einen ordner,

aber mit:

```
File f = new File("C:/ZumLöschen");
f.delte();
```
wird der ordner nicht gelöscht, 
kann mir jemand sagen wie das geht?


----------



## frapo (27. Jun 2009)

Hi Developer_X, 

arbeit mal diesen Artikel durch, der beantwortet alle deine Fragen:
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 14 Dateien und Datenströme


----------



## maki (27. Jun 2009)

delete gibt dir einen boolean zurück, hat er denn Wert false?
Ist das Verzeichnis denn leer?


----------



## Developer_X (27. Jun 2009)

frapo hat gesagt.:


> Hi Developer_X,
> 
> arbeit mal diesen Artikel durch, der beantwortet alle deine Fragen:
> Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 14 Dateien und Datenströme




oh super, danke
das war nämlich nicht in meinem buch


----------



## Developer_X (27. Jun 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> delete gibt dir einen boolean zurück, hat er denn Wert false?
> Ist das Verzeichnis denn leer?



das verzeichnis ist nicht leer, aber was ich eigentlich wollte ist einen Ordner zu zerstören, sei es ob er etwas beinhaltet oder nicht


also danke noch mal allen:toll:


----------



## frapo (27. Jun 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> das verzeichnis ist nicht leer, aber was ich eigentlich wollte ist einen Ordner zu zerstören, sei es ob er etwas beinhaltet oder nicht
> 
> 
> also danke noch mal allen:toll:



Ein Ordner muss leer sein bevor du ihn löschen kannst.


----------



## Developer_X (27. Jun 2009)

frapo hat gesagt.:


> Ein Ordner muss leer sein bevor du ihn löschen kannst.



wusste ich gar nicht ok


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Jun 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> aber mit:
> 
> ```
> File f = new File("C:/ZumLöschen");
> ...



Kein Wunder! Die Methode delte() gibt es doch gar nicht.

Wie konntest du das überhaupt kompilieren? :shock:

Versuch es einfach mit


```
File f = new File("C:/ZumLöschen");
f.delete();
```


----------



## Developer_X (27. Jun 2009)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:


> Kein Wunder! Die Methode delte() gibt es doch gar nicht.
> 
> Wie konntest du das überhaupt kompilieren? :shock:
> 
> ...




1. ich habs oben falsch eingetippt

2. das mit f.delete(); hat bei mir nicht funktioniert also bin ich auf die idee gekommen, den obigen link zur Java Insel zu nehmen und hab mir das kapitel durchgelesen


----------



## Ark (27. Jun 2009)

Das steht übrigens auch alles haarklein in der API-Dokumentation.

Ark


----------

